# ABTs for the superbowl



## bigredq (Feb 6, 2009)

Thought I'd show some of the ABTs I did last weekend for the superbowl.  

Here they are feeling very threatened by the tools of the trade, if you look carefully you might even see one of them shudder at the thought of having there insides scraped out.

I found a very tiny melon baller that works fantastic for getting down deep into the jap without breaking it.  To me getting these done without cutting them into boats is one of those rewarding accomplishments.  :-)

now to use the small knife to cut the seeds loose from the sides


The first scope to get it started



now the tiny scooper thingy goes to work



all naked inside


the filling will be chopped up bacon bits, crab meat, and cream cheese

I use a zip lock baggie and cut a corner out and squeeze the filling into them.

Stuffed


----------



## bigredq (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess I wanted to many pics in this…..  lol
  Here the are wrapped getting ready for the smoke


  sitting in the smoke with the Baked Beans


and than a final bit of time closer to heat for crisping up the bacon




Thanks for looking at one of my favorite ways to eat a jalapeno.   Bring on the HEAT BABY!

Oh and by the way, for those of you counting.  I started out with 22, you only see 20 stuffed.  thats not because 2 got busted, the other 2 are in those beans.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice looking ABTs and pretty good Q VIEW too


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great! Never tried scooping out the insides. I bet that takes a while. I've always just cut in half.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 6, 2009)

thats the way ta make turds bowl sunday was nothen to the bud shootemout


----------



## cashew (Feb 6, 2009)

BigRedQ, how's the hands feeling? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I won't make ABT's without gloves, again... I'm probably a wimp, but like to be able to feel with hands other than a burning sensation.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cashew


----------



## bigredq (Feb 7, 2009)

Cashew,  my hand burns like hell.  but not from the jalapenos.  I burned it on fire.
As for the Japs,  those oils never bother my hands.  Now I have rubbed my eyes a time or two in the past.  NOW that is fire let me tell ya.


----------



## hank1514 (Feb 8, 2009)

Those really do look good. I'm going to try that as soon as the weather lets me get out the smoker - or maybe I won't wait! Thanks for posting all the info & pics.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 9, 2009)

wow never seen those for sale over here, 
probably need to find myself a decent grocers. 

All the chilli's I've seen in the supermarket are half that size or smaller. 
Excellent q-view and love the filling.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the crab meat idea. I may have to try that. They look great.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Kev, they look mighty tasty!


----------



## burksmoke (Feb 13, 2009)

Yup, last time I cut up some jap.s I rubbed my eye and then put in a pinch of snuff...burn baby, burn.  BTW washing hands once or even twice is no guaranty that you've got it all off.  Important to remember this before you visit the restroom.  Don't ask me how I know.

Burk


----------

